# Professional Photographer / Car shoot Midlands



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Is there anyone with a good camera that could do a car shoot of my car in the midlands? 

Im Leicester based and drive a Black Evo VII

Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi mate. I would be interested mate


----------



## estoril (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you all sorted now?

I'm not a professional but a keen amateur, some examples of my photos here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/estoril/sets/72157603822936047/detail/


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry to barge in but thats one stunning E30, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## estoril (Feb 27, 2009)

Pandy said:


> Sorry to barge in but thats one stunning E30, absolutely gorgeous


Thanks Pandy!


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

byngmeister said:


> Hi mate. I would be interested mate


Sry, just to clarify, you interested in YOURS being shot or shooting mine? lol


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

estoril said:


> Are you all sorted now?
> 
> I'm not a professional but a keen amateur, some examples of my photos here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/estoril/sets/72157603822936047/detail/


Some brilliant pictures there, what camera are you using?

Where are you based? Im in Leicester. Also, would you be interested in doing a shoot with my car?


----------



## estoril (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks, I use an Olympus E-3 although most of the pictures there were taken with my old Olympus E-510.

I'm near Milton Keynes so about an hour from Leicester, I could do some photos for you for as small consideration (to cover costs).

What is it you have in mind, dynamic moving photos or static shots against a nice (stately home type) background?


Cheers,
Darren.


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

KleanMe said:


> Sry, just to clarify, you interested in YOURS being shot or shooting mine? lol


Shooting you car, I shoot with a Canon 5D MKII examples of my work http://www.flickr.com/photos/byngmeister/sets/72157621350828110/


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

im located in leicester, although im not great, i do have a dslr and came with these for my last car


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

KleanMe said:


> Some brilliant pictures there, what camera are you using?
> 
> Where are you based? Im in Leicester. Also, would you be interested in doing a shoot with my car?


Looks like Oadby???


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Estoril-5 said:


> im located in leicester, although im not great, i do have a dslr and came with these for my last car


More Leicester Lads........

We need another meet!!!!!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for getting back so quickly guys, i'm quite surprised at the result, didnt expect to get so much interest lol. It's good though.

You all look like you've done some really cool work, I guess it really depends who might be free this weekend? (and what it's gonna cost lol) I know thats pretty short notice!

If possible, I'd like to do static And moving shots. 

How long is it likely to take? And what is it likely to cost?

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Looks like Oadby???


haha close :thumb:


----------



## estoril (Feb 27, 2009)

KleanMe, could you email me your personal email I can't use the PM feature as I don't have enough posts :-(


----------



## KleanMe (Apr 16, 2008)

I've sent you my email mate


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

If you're still looking for someone to do this I'd like to put myself forward. I haven't done many car shoots in the past and don't have a rig to do moving shots (So you'd be limited to panning or zooming shots) but examples of what I've done in the past can be found here; http://lloydmorgan.carbonmade.com/

I'm free most weekends, the shoot would probably take around 2-3 hours in total and I wouldn't be looking for any payment since I'd be shooting for my portfolio as I need more car work in there.

Let me know if you're interested, I'm probably doing a band shoot for someone next weekend so that'll be out of the question, and the weather also needs to be taken into consideration lately!


----------



## Shadowness (Dec 25, 2008)

I would certainly be up for something in the future if you like.

Examples of my work on my website:

www.danfreemanphotography.com

Email me if you are interested


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

KleanMe said:


> haha close :thumb:


lol

Where then mate? Im just around the corner for the Grange Pub.

Cheers

PaulN


----------

